# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  هل توجد مخالفات عقدية في كتب د.فاضل السامرائي

## القرشي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هل توجد مخالفات عقدية في كتب د.فاضل السامرائي ، فقد قرأت في كتاب " نداء الروح " كلام عن التنويم المغناطيسي ، وتحضير الأرواح . الرجاء أفيدوني .
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## القرشي

للرفع

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن عبد القادر

للرفع

----------


## القرشي

لعل الشيخ أبا مالك العوضي يجيبنا

----------


## خالد المرسى

وددت لو انى قرأت انتاجه كله 
لكنى استغربت جدا لما قرأته له فى لمساته من سورة الحديد صفحة 3 ملف وود جمع الاخت سمر الارناؤوط من ملتقى اهل التفسير قال ما نصه 
*(سبّح لله) بصيغة الماضي وفي بعض السور (يسبح) بصيغة المضارع فهل هذا مقصود بذاته؟
نلاحظ أنه كل سورة تبدأ بـ (سبّح) بالفعل الماصي لا بد أن يجري فيها ذكر للقتال في كل القرآن أي سورة تبدأ بـ (سبّح) فيها ذكر للقتال والمبدوءة بـ (يسبح) ليس فيها ذكر للقتال أبداً. سورة الصف (سَبَّحَ لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ (1) إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الَّذِينَ يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِهِ صَفًّا كَأَنَّهُم بُنيَانٌ مَّرْصُوصٌ (4)) كل التي تبدأ بـ (سبّح) لا بد أن يجري فيها ذكر القتال. هذه الآية في سورة الحديد (سَبَّحَ لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ (1)) (لَا يَسْتَوِي مِنكُم مَّنْ أَنفَقَ مِن قَبْلِ الْفَتْحِ وَقَاتَلَ أُوْلَئِكَ أَعْظَمُ دَرَجَةً مِّنَ الَّذِينَ أَنفَقُوا مِن بَعْدُ وَقَاتَلُوا وَكُلًّا وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الْحُسْنَى وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ (10)) ليس هنالك سورة في القرآن تبدأ بـ (سبح) إلا ويجري فيها ذكر للقتال وليس هنالك سورة في القرآن تبدأ بـ (يسبح) إلا لم يذكر فيها القتال. هذا توجيه للناس في الحاضر والمستقبل أن يتركوا القتال، أن لا يقاتلوا، الذي جرى جرى في تاريخ البشرية والله تعالى حكيم فعل ما فعل ودعا الناس يفعلون ما يشاؤون، هو التوجيه للخلق، للعقلاء، للناس، للمسلمين أنه في الحال والاستقبال عليهم أن يتركوا القتال ويعيشوا حياتهم، ينصرفوا إلى التعاون وما هو أنفع وما هو أجدى وما هو خير. هو توجيه لما يقول (يسبح) المضارع يدل على الحال والاستقبال لم يذكر القتال وكأنما هو توجيه - والله أعلم - للخلق في حاضرهم ومستقبلهم أن يتركوا القتال، أن لا يتقاتلوا فيما بينهم، أن يتفاهموا، أن يتحاوروا، أن يتحادثوا، أن تكون صدورهم رحبة، هذا أنفع لهم من القتال، الماضي ماضي ذهب لكن (يسبح) كأنه توجيه لعباده. الرابط بين القتال والتسبيح: التنزيه عما لا يليق والقتال لا يليق كما قالت الملائكة (قَالُواْ أَتَجْعَلُ فِيهَا مَن يُفْسِدُ فِيهَا وَيَسْفِكُ الدِّمَاء وَنَحْنُ نُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدِكَ وَنُقَدِّسُ لَكَ قَالَ إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ مَا لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ (30) البقرة).   
انتهى 
أليس هذا صريحا فى نسخ الجهاد وأنه لم يعد مشروعا لأمة محمد  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## الدكتور حسين حسن طلافحة

*أولاً: القول بأن "يسبح" بصيغة المضارع تدل على أن الله تعالى يأمر "الخلق، العقلاء، الناس، المسلمين بأن يتركوا القتال"، ليس صحيحاً؛ لأن الله تعالى يأمر المسلمين بالقتال في سبيله، حاضراً ومستقبلاً بقوله: {وَقَاتِلُواْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ الَّذِينَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ وَلاَ تَعْتَدُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يُحِبِّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ }البقرة190، {فَقَاتِلُواْ أَوْلِيَاء الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّ كَيْدَ الشَّيْطَانِ كَانَ ضَعِيفاً}، وأُخرى...* 
*ثانياً: القول بأن ترك القتال مطلقاً أحسن وأنفع للناس غلطٌ؛ لأن الله تعالى جعل دفع الظلم بالقتال حفظاً من الدمار والخراب: {وَلَوْلَا دَفْعُ اللَّهِ النَّاسَ بَعْضَهُم بِبَعْضٍ لَّهُدِّمَتْ صَوَامِعُ وَبِيَعٌ وَصَلَوَاتٌ وَمَسَاجِدُ يُذْكَرُ فِيهَا اسْمُ اللَّهِ كَثِيراً}، ولأن ترك القتال يُدخل ذلاً على المسلمين "إذا ضن الناس بالدينار و الدرهم، و تبايعوا بالعينة، و تبعوا أذناب البقر، و تركوا الجهاد في سبيل الله ، أدخل الله تعالى عليهم ذلا، لا يرفعه عنهم ؛ حتى يراجعوا دينهم".* 
*ثالثاً: "**لا* *تزال* *طائفة** من أمتي* *يقاتلون** على الحق ظاهرين إلى يوم القيامة".* 
*رابعاً: قد يقال للأستاذ السامرائي: انظر إلى سورة التغابن، {**يُسَبِّحُ* *لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ لَهُ الْمُلْكُ وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ{1}** هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ فَمِنكُمْ كَافِرٌ وَمِنكُم مُّؤْمِنٌ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ**{2}، ألا ترى أن بعد (يسبح) جاء تقسيم الناس إلى كافر ومؤمن، والرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يقول: "**أمرت* *أن* *أقاتل** الناس حتى يقولوا لا إله إلا الله" ويجيب بـ(نعم) على سؤال أبي سفيان "وتؤمرني حتى* *أقاتل* *الكفار**، كما كنت* *أقاتل** المسلمين".*

----------


## خالد المرسى

كلام جيد للدكتور فاضل 
يقول 
وهذه الآية وأنا لست عالماً بالحديث لا تنص شرعياً على عدم جواز مس المصحف إلا بوضوء إلا إذا كان في الأحاديث ما ينصّ على ذلك هناك حديث عن عدم جواز مس المصحف للجُنُب . وأنا أعتذر من الناحية الفقهية الشرعية لكني أتكلم من الناحية النحوية. إذا كان هناك نصٌّ يحكم فهو يحكم بدلالته لكن ليس بدلالة هذه الآية.

----------


## خالد المرسى

وهذا نص كلامه الذى اقتبست منه الكلام السابق 
من لمساته فى سورة الواقعة 
آية (79):
*ما تفسير كلمة المطهرون في الآية (لَّا يَمَسُّهُ إِلَّا الْمُطَهَّرُونَ (79) الواقعة)؟ (د.فاضل السامرائى)
المطهَّرون هم الملائكة (والمُطهّر اسم مفعول وهي تعني مُطهّر من قِبَل الله تعالى)لأن القرآن الكريم لم يستعمل المطهرين للبشر مطلقاً وإنما يستعمل متطهرين، مطّهِرين لا يستعلمها للبشر وإنما يستعملها لأزواج الجنة (وَلَهُمْ فِيهَا أَزْوَاجٌ مُّطَهَّرَةٌ (25) البقرة) (فِي صُحُفٍ مُّكَرَّمَةٍ (13) مَّرْفُوعَةٍ مُّطَهَّرَةٍ (14) عبس) فإذن المطهَّرون لم تأت في القرآن للبشر إنما أتت هنا وأتت في أزواج الجنة. قالوا ربنا رد على الكفار الذين قالوا تنزلت به الشياطين قال تعالى (وَمَا تَنَزَّلَتْ بِهِ الشَّيَاطِينُ (210) الشعراء) وقال (إِنَّهُ لَقُرْآنٌ كَرِيمٌ (77) فِي كِتَابٍ مَّكْنُونٍ (78) لَّا يَمَسُّهُ إِلَّا الْمُطَهَّرُونَ (79)) مكنون يعني محفوظ (لَّا يَمَسُّهُ إِلَّا الْمُطَهَّرُونَ  ) لا تستطيع الشياطين أن تمسه. هذا أمر.
وثم إن من حيث اللغة (لا) هنا نافية وليست ناهية في هذه الجملة لا يمكن أن تكون ناهية في النحو في هذه الجملة بدليل أن الفعل مرفوع (لا يمسُّهُ) ولو كانت ناهية تجزم إما يقول لا يمسسه وإما يقول لا يمسَّه بالفتح (في حالة التقاء ساكنين)، لا يمكن في النحو أن تكون لا ناهية هنا في هذا الموطن وإنما نافية قطعاً من الناحية النحوية أما إذا كان هناك نص عن رسول الله r فهذا أمر آخر. ليس نهياً وإنما نفياً، نقول انصرف النفي إلى النهي وعندنا مواطن أن ينصرف النفي إلى نهي بدليل وله ضوابط لكن من دون صارف هذه (لا) نافية والمطهرون في القرآن لم تستعمل للبشر وإنما استعملت للملائكة أو الأزواج في الجنة. يستعمل للبشر المتطهرين والمطهِّرين. 
وهذه الآية وأنا لست عالماً بالحديث لا تنص شرعياً على عدم جواز مس المصحف إلا بوضوء إلا إذا كان في الأحاديث ما ينصّ على ذلك هناك حديث عن عدم جواز مس المصحف للجُنُب . وأنا أعتذر من الناحية الفقهية الشرعية لكني أتكلم من الناحية النحوية. إذا كان هناك نصٌّ يحكم فهو يحكم بدلالته لكن ليس بدلالة هذه الآية.

----------


## قاسم الشمري

الدكتور فاضل يتكلم في حدود تخصصه وإذا جرى له حديث عن العقيدة في لمساته فهو تابع لمعرفته النحوية التي تملي عليه أن يوجه الآية على ما يراه من معرفة بهذا العلم فهو لم يقصد العقيدة فلا نحاسبه على ذلك,إلا إذا أبان عن منهجه العقدي.

----------


## محمد السقار

هل يجوز لنحوي أن يفسر القرآن باللغة فقط ؟

----------


## خالد الخليلي

لو أن أحدكم دلنا على طالب علم قوي في الجمع بين العلم الشرعي و اللغة العربية .
يعني هل يوجد منهج سلفي في دراسةاللغة .

----------


## قاسم الشمري

الأخ خالد: علم اللغة ليس من شرطه أن يكون المتمكن فيه من أهل الدين الملتزمين, أو ممن لهم معرفة بالحلال والحرام,أومن المطلعين على علوم الحديث,وإنما يكفيه التقاط الشاهد من هنا وهناك فتارة يحتج بالقرآن وآخرى بشعر العرب في عصور الاحتجاج,أما الحديث النبوي فكان إقبال المتقدمين على الاحتجاج به قليلاً
أما إذا كان المشتغل بعلوم اللغة مبتدعاً فيخشى منه , ويظهر ذلك جلياً في تفسير القرآن ,وقد انتصر الزمخشري في كشافه لاعتزاله كما يقول أهل العلم المحققين.

----------

